# Rio de Janeiro



## Firma Confere

Bem-vindos todos do Rio de Janeiro - Brasil ! 
Welcome!


----------



## Nelson Mandela

I had a great ride with uber here Thabks guys


----------



## Maven

If you live or work in Brazil then Please vote in the Poll at https://uberpeople.net/threads/brasil-brazil.193053/
So a forum for one or more cities in Brazil can be created.

Brazil is the largest country in South America, second largest country in the Western hemisphere.

Even with a hefty competitor in Uber, its main rival, 99 sees no end in sight to the growth potential.

"I can't even predict how big the market in Brazil will be," said 99's head of legal, policy and communication Matheus Moraes in an interview at the company's Sao Paulo headquarters. "We try to forecast, but we just can't.


----------

